# Ebay parts OR Brand Name



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

I was just wondering how bad Ebay parts could be.Still do the job right?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Really depends on which parts you're referring to because people sell all kinds of stuff on ebay, some of it junk or even fraudulent, some of it legitimate. For the most part "ebay parts" are an unknown quantity. If you want to save a buck you could try some of those cheap parts. If you are willing to spend more go for the name brand parts. With brand name parts, many have been independently reviewed and dyno tested (if applicable), and the company has a reputation in the community, so if you're looking for greater peace of mind this is the way to go. With cheap parts the best you can hope for is that someone on the forums has already purchased and installed the part, so you have something on which to base a decision. But watch out for those "seat of the pants" impressions because they can be wildly inaccurate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

I agree with scott depends on what your looking at buying. Some ebay sellers sell name brand stuff so its namebrand off ebay so.....it really depends on what youre looking for.....ive bought off ebay before and have yet to have a major problem and most guys will help ya out if you do....and some ppl on ebay are just ripoffs.......so it depends


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*ebay chances*

Evening all. I've done my share of ebay auto parts buying and agree it depends on the part and more often the sellers rating. I've bought bulbs, antennas, rims (3 sets!!!), arm rest, muffler, and a grill I'm waiting on. Some shippers have been slow but generally, the products have been adequate. I did get bamboozled on a set of springs and shocks when the shocks were shot when I gottem. If you research the items you have a much better idea of what you're getting.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I got a strutbar from autodynamic which does business on ebay. The company is located in my city and well the bar didnt fit cause it was for the b13 sentra but they gladly refunded my money and i was called back when the B14 bar came in. Not a brand name bar but i felt a difference in handling.


----------

